# Game 5: Spurs and Suns



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

the game will start shortly on espn. amare will start his first game of the season. the spurs have dominated the suns as of late, taking the last 9 of 11. Tony Parker and Manu Ginobili has generally torn up the suns guards and those 2 love to run against the suns. they can either run and let the guards beat the suns, but if they slow it down, duncan will dominate down low.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

347 favorite disco tunes....downloaded


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

nice pass from timmy to oberto underneath.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

83-79 phx with 854 left in the 4th. i havent seen phx miss a shot thus far in the 4th


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

spur take the lead on the parker lay up in transition and the free throw. its been an exciting comeback so far. they are playing good D right now, they just need to hold on the lead. the suns are giving the spurs any shot they want. they just have to make them


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

tony taking it to the basket with an and 1! spurs up by 1 after tony makes it with 39.1 secs left


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

damn, we need a stop!!!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

these argentineans can ball


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

wow what beautiful passing!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

timmy shows some emotion on that 3 pt play.

im off to grab oberto for my fantasy league


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

defensive stop right here...no 3 pointer please.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

damn


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

arghh, i dropped the wrong guy from my fantasy team.

oh well


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

thank you Timmy for missing both FT's....damn


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Thank you Oberto.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

game over


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

hahaha, he missed it!!! OT


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

the spurs defense is suffocating right now


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Now this is NBA ball... 

Go Oberto!!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

ginobili keeps getting bopped on that giant honker


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

oberto should be player of the game, but of course its probably gonna be tony


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

good game, great comeback by the spurs.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

hi im new said:


> oberto should be player of the game, but of course its probably gonna be tony


Definitely. Especially on that foul. He got beat, but made a great decision by fouling the guy instead of letting him get the easy basket, and, as you all know, it payed off.


----------



## Camaro_870 (Mar 12, 2005)

OBERTO!!!!!... i knew he had something in him... i've been waiting for it to come out!... ok ok i know it wont keep up, but i like him

Good win by the guys tonite!... i'll take a win over phoenix any day... they're still one of hte best teams out there


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/games/20061108/PHXSAS/recap.html

With flowing strands of hair held back only by a skinny fabric band, Spurs center Fabricio Oberto sometimes makes coach Gregg Popovich wince with the way he bounces and bumbles over the basketball court. 

*"He's the ugliest productive player I've ever been around,'' Popovich said. ``He looks like a bull in a china shop out there.'' *

:laugh:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> http://www.nba.com/games/20061108/PHXSAS/recap.html
> 
> With flowing strands of hair held back only by a skinny fabric band, Spurs center Fabricio Oberto sometimes makes coach Gregg Popovich wince with the way he bounces and bumbles over the basketball court.
> 
> ...


yeah, pop likes to call fabricio ugly. but pop is probably the ugliest coach anyone has ever been around.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

i think he means ugly in the way he plays, like pop said about manu a while back


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

hi im new said:


> i think he means ugly in the way he plays, like pop said about manu a while back


That's what I got from it too....


----------



## iceman44 (May 25, 2006)

That was a really nice comeback by the Spurs. Home court sure is a big help


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Remember last year when we all hated Oberto? And remember during the pre-season when we all wanted him gone? :biggrin:


----------

